# What do you think it's worth??



## RH913RH (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello all
I'm looking for some guidence.

I'm looking at an old delta lathe model # 46-636

I am trying to determine what it is worth so I can make a reasonable offer.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

RALPH


----------

